# cutting - high protein, high fat, low carb?



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

im currently 6ft 198lbs at around 13%

i am looking into losing 2-4% bodyfat, im currently on a clean bulk diet, 250P, 350C, 75F. 3200 cals

to lose fat should i reduce my carbs to around 150C but up my fats to 150 too? that way ill still be on 3000 calories but less carbs. am i right in saying that even if i consume the same amount of cals but drop my carbs ill still lose fat? as i dont want to drop my calories too much


----------



## alpoko (Jan 24, 2013)

No, you don't need to cut your carbs.. Aslong as you're on a caloric deficit and continue to train you're going to cut fat.

This image says everything better and more informed than I can though


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

hi, there is no exact rule of thumb for the introduction and reduction of carbs in a cutting diet it is more the quality of the food that you're intakeing , eg. you would be better to intake 180g carb in brown and whole grane carbs than 120g carb in white carbs, it is to do the the GI of the carb and how the body will use and store the energy you have taken on.

In the past when cutting i have used a planned carb diet to only intake carbs when they will be used and converted to energy rather than stored and turned to fat.

EG. brown carbs with breakfast to kick start the day and give energy, shake to introduce protein after rest

3equal portions of high protein mid fat low car meals through the day (fish and rice sweetcorn green leaf) example.

low carb snack late afternoon chicken breast with shake.

gym

high protein dinner with plenty of veg to fill up and supress appatite aswell as esentil muscle repair.

casen shake befor bed

through the day aim to take on 2lt of water

on days you are not training or will be sedent the carbs middle of day would be replaced by fibers and essential fats.

outline: carbs are for power to lift and exercise if you dont need the power dont consume the power this will keep your stored carbs low so you will just be topping up and your energy source to be used rather than storeing it as fat to be used later.

best of luck


----------

